# FTA Receiver Question



## Ray_Clum

Been noticing a lot of FTA channels that are broadcast over Digicypher 2. Is there a receiver out there that does both DVB and Digi2 that is available commercially (i.e. to average Joe) or would I have to keep my DVB and purchase a Digi2 receiver?

TIA. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## JohnH

Ray, I don't know of any which will do both DVB and Digicipher II. The 4DTV Motorola 922(?) is the only Digicipher II for the "average Joe" at this time. There was a 4DTV Sidecar receiver which was an addtion to a standard C/Ku analog receiver, but they are only on Ebay now. 4DTV receivers do require a minimum subscription to keep the IPG(program guide) going. The receiver is not useful without it. I have an annual sub to Court TV which is about $49.

Be aware that many of those channels listed as in the clear can only be received by a commercial professional Digicipher II receiver which is much more expensive.

I have a Sidecar which is currently broken. I plan to send it to a repair facility which repairs them for a set fee, someday. When it was operating, it was quite a nice thing to have with my C/Ku BUD.


----------



## Ray_Clum

Thanks for the warning about the commercial Digicipher II... will consider getting a full system when we move in a couple years, so for now, will stay with Ku and a steerable 76cm dish.


----------



## satfiles

JohnH said:


> Be aware that many of those channels listed as in the clear can only be received by a commercial professional Digicipher II receiver which is much more expensive.


Could you give some examples of "Commercial Professional" receivers?
Also, some of the channels that you can get with that as opposed the DSR-922?


----------

